# Coral Red IIs



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

Take a look at these:

http://www.plantedtank.net/images/fish/coralredpencilfish.jpg

Mark at anubias design got these in after I begged him literally for a year. He has a handful left if anyone is intersted. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

very nice, what are the scientific name for those? also they are not painted/dyed right?


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

This is their natural color. They are Nannostomus mortenthaleri, and this is the II variety, which is more colorful than the I.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw these being sold in AquaForest for $16 bucks here in CA. They're about an inch and a half long, the coloring is a blazing orange (the link doesn't do them justice at all), and they aren't shy

If anyone's looking for a small group of show fish, they're it


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

16$ a fish? Holy Crap, this is getting into salt water prices LOL!

Edit, though i wouldnt mind some


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought a few of those once at a LFS. They sold them for just $4. Unfortunately I couldn't sustain them and I had a nice healthy school of cardinals and other "regular" pencilfish at the time. They are naturally stunning.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish my LFS's was a little better at getting rar'er fish. She just isnt up with the times i guess.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

That's kind of a drab colored fish, actually.

http://www.franksaquarium.com/rasbora.htm (scroll down)

not a really easy fish to keep either. the price is reflective of that, actually. Not something everyone can keep.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks like the flash washed out the coloring, if you're talking about the second picture. I'm pretty sure that the Coral Red II is the one above the Nannostomus sp. 2 though.. at least going by the link that sherry provided in the first post


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Trust me these fish are absolutely drop dead gorgeous.


----------

